

Ask HN: 15 inch laptop without numpad - dman

Just when I thought PC makers had closed the gap with Macs wrt screen resolution and weight they have gone ahead and inflicted numpads on all new 15 inch laptops. This results in an asymmetric design where the mousepad is not centered and the keys are smaller than they otherwise could be. Only exception that I know of are the XPS 15 and the dell m3800 but those appear to be having teething troubles.<p>Any pointers to other laptops &#x2F; manufacturers that havent followed into this numpad trend like lemmings?
======
cloudgeek
I'm a fan of the Lenovo U4xx, however, it's 14" and not 15". In terms of size
it's about the same size as the 15" MBP. NO numpad either. My config is
i7/16GB RAM.

------
susi22
Thinkpad T530, the 4th gen CPUs vs 3rd gen CPUs is marginal. I bought one with
Full HD for ~$700 and it's a super fast machine.

HTH

~~~
dman
Thanks - that seems to be the best bet so far - will decide between the T530
and W530 once I can compare the GPUs.

